# Antec Eleven Hundred - The Advanced Gaming Authority



## topgear (Feb 4, 2012)

The new flagship in Antec's Gaming series, the Eleven Hundred, brings ultimate gaming builds to life. The Eleven Hundred's nine expansion slots and space for an XL-ATX motherboard accommodate elite GPU configurations up to 3-way NVIDIA® SLI® / 4-way AMD CrossFireX™. An included top 200 mm exhaust fan, rear 120 mm fan and up to seven more optional fans in strategic positions - including behind the motherboard tray - keep all your components comfortably firing on all cylinders. The Eleven Hundred also lets you organize a clean, powerful build with superior cable routing, including 36 mm of space behind the motherboard tray and grommet-lined cable routing holes.

*www.antec.com/Believe_it/images/product_del/BigBanner/704505/2.gif

*www.antec.com/Believe_it/images/product_del/BigBanner/704505/3.gif

*www.antec.com/Believe_it/images/product_del/BigBanner/704505/1.gif

CASE TYPE: Mid-Tower
MATERIAL: Steel, Metal Mesh & Plastic
WEIGHT: 15.3 lbs / 6.9 kg
SLOTS:	9
DRIVE BAYS: 3x External 5.25"  6x Internal 3.5/2.5"  2x Internal 2.5" MOTHERBOARD FORM FACTORS:	Mini-ITX  mATX  ATX  XL-ATX
DIMENSIONS: 527 mm (H) x 237 mm (W) x 546 mm (D)
FRONT FANS: 2x 120 mm (not included)
REAR FANS: 1x 120 mm (included)
TOP FANS: 1x 200 mm blue LED (included)
SIDE FANS: 2x 120 mm (not included)
I/O: 2x USB 2.0  2x USB 3.0  1x Headphone  1x Microphone
FAN CONTROLLER: Fan power hub allows you to connect four 3-pin fans to a single Molex for improved cable management

Antec - Eleven Hundred

*Reviews* :

Antec Eleven Hundred Review - Page 1/6 | techPowerUp
Antec Eleven Hundred Review - Introduction
Antec Eleven Hundred Midtower Gaming Case Review - Antec Eleven Hundred Gaming Chassis - Legit Reviews
Antec Eleven Hundred Case Review | Hardware Secrets
Video Perspective: Antec Eleven Hundred Case Review | PC Perspective
Antec Eleven Hundred Case Review | Unbiased Computer Hardware Reviews - ThinkComputers.org
Antec 1100 Chassis Review - Overclockers Club
Antec Eleven Hundred Computer Case | Antec,Eleven Hundred,XL-ATX,Computer Case,Enclosure,Review,0-761345-15950-0,Dan Ferguson,Antec Eleven Hundred XL-ATX Computer Case Enclosure Review by Dan Ferguson
Antec Eleven Hundred (1100) Super Mid Tower Case Review

Priced at $129.99 - anyone interested to grab this one


----------

